# 80amp Garage Subpanel



## Blue2swing (5 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

I’m not a trained electrician. I’ve been doing som research to install an 80amp subpanel in my garage. The garage is attached to the home but is on the far opposite corner of the house from the main panel.If I run the wiring internally through the walls and attic I’m measuring a 100ft run. Using this website (100 Amp Wire Size: Which AWG Wire For 100 Amps? (NEC Code)) I’ve calculated that I will be needing to use a 2-2-2-4 CU wire that can handle 115amps.


Im hoping to power a Bridgeport Mill (5.6amps), a Leblond Lathe (2.2 Amps), and a 220volt welder. In the future I may add a 230VOLT compressor and a EV charger, so im shooting for an 80amp subpanel to leave my options open.

my question is, does a copper 2-2-2-4 wire sound correct for an 80amp subpanel 100ft away from the main panel? And is 80amps overkill for the items im attempting to supply power to now and in the possibility future?

I ask because most people I’ve talked to have said I may be overshooting my target with this project. And I can save some money by going with a smaller wire and panel.

Any thoughts on any of the above is appreciated. Good or bad, doesn’t matter id love to hear it. Thanks.


----------



## Blue2swing (5 mo ago)

Just read the Forum rules. This is a “Pro’s for Pro’s” forum. I can respect that. I’ll take my question to the DIYchatroom recommended on the rules page. Thanks.

-Isaias Munguia


----------

